# Looking to go pro someday



## MSnowy (Apr 19, 2015)

Everyone has that dream of going pro one day. Count these guys in.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Apr 19, 2015)

Real nice set.  Really like 1,2 and 5 great color and you real caught the motion


----------



## tirediron (Apr 19, 2015)

NICE work!


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 19, 2015)

C. Brian Kerr said:


> Real nice set.  Really like 1,2 and 5 great color and you real caught the motion





tirediron said:


> NICE work!



Thanks. It was a nice day watching the amateurs racing each other.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 20, 2015)

I really like # 2 and #6 the best. It's a nice set.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 20, 2015)

ronlane said:


> I really like # 2 and #6 the best. It's a nice set.



Thanks. It's really amazing to me how good some of these little kids ride. Some are almost fearless.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 20, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > I really like # 2 and #6 the best. It's a nice set.
> ...



I agree. My son rides 4-wheelers and is such a natural. (Of course he's been on them his whole life - 6 years) He listens to instruction and loves to ride.


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 20, 2015)

You have made it look super fun!


----------



## BillM (Apr 20, 2015)

Great set Mike


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 20, 2015)

ronlane said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...





Rick50 said:


> You have made it look super fun!



It is fun. I used to ride dirt bikes when I was a lot younger. I still remember having to pry my fingers of the handle bars after a day of riding. Oh and all the cuts and bruise I got having fun.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 20, 2015)

BillM said:


> Great set Mike



Thanks Bill. Not to far from you. We should plan a Sunday at the track.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 20, 2015)

Super Captures.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 20, 2015)

nice work. Very well done (novice opinion).  First the cars, now flying bikes, you keep peaking my interest of whats next?\


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 20, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> Super Captures.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 20, 2015)

bribrius said:


> nice work. Very well done (novice opinion).  First the cars, now flying bikes, you keep peaking my interest of whats next?\



Thanks. Grizzly bears. I'm heading to Yellowstone in June


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 22, 2015)

Great series


----------



## BillM (Apr 22, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > Great set Mike
> ...



Can't do it this Sunday but if you want to go next weekend count me in !!!

And my nephew has a game on Friday if you want to take in some good lacrosse down in Marion. You could come over here and i'll drive us down in the limo


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 22, 2015)

imagemaker46 said:


> Great series



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 22, 2015)

BillM said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > BillM said:
> ...



Nice picture Bill. I'm busy Friday and that next Sunday. I'll check the race dates and we'll figure one out.


----------



## BillM (Apr 22, 2015)

Sounds good, I have a big project going on this weekend but next week works.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice


----------



## annamaria (Apr 25, 2015)

2 and 4 are my favorite.  Nice set


----------

